
Collection of Technical Newsletters - craigkerstiens
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/43684111438/collection-of-technical-newsletters
======
gits1225
My favourites not mentioned in the blog post:

<http://hackermonthly.com>

<http://www.waybackletter.com/>

<http://codingforinterviews.com/>

Stack Overflow, Programmer, and Server fault weeklies

<http://hackdesign.org>

<http://css-weekly.com>

------
rheld
Here are few that are missing from this list

<http://www.pythonweekly.com/>

<http://www.nosqlweekly.com/>

<http://perlweekly.com/>

<http://wpmail.me/>

<http://theweeklydrop.com/>

------
duck
Thanks for including Hacker Newsletter! One you missed, that the HN folks will
especially enjoy, is Wayback Letter (<http://waybackletter.com>), which is
basically the best of HN from the last 6 years.

------
sgdesign
Thanks for featuring Sidebar!

